# I.M. Fantasy Football '07



## the nut (Jun 20, 2007)

Who's interested. We need twelve players.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm in!!


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I'm in!!



That's cute.  

I am def in.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I'm in!!


You dislike America so much yet you want to play Fantasy Football?   

I want in.  Couple questions.  I need the rundown on how it works and the other thing, $$ or no?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 20, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You dislike America so much yet you want to play Fantasy Football?
> 
> I want in.  Couple questions.  I need the rundown on how it works and the other thing, $$ or no?



It's pretty easy actually. We'll have a set date to do an online draft. Each starting lineup is usually comprised of 1 QB, 2 RB, 2 or 3 WR's, 1 TE, 1 Kicker, and a Defense. The draft is basically just like you see on TV, the  server will randomly choose the draft order and we all take turns until our rosters are filled up. 

How it works: Each statistic is assigned a point value 
i.e. a touchdown = 6 pts, 10 rushing yards = 1 pt, etc. 

The idea is to pick a group of guys that aren't necessarily on a good team, but do well individually. Then each week your roster is pitted against someone else's roster and whomever accumulates the most points, wins the game.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 20, 2007)

Can you be in more than one fantasy leagues?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 20, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Can you be in more than one fantasy leagues?



I was in 4 last year, 3 on yahoo alone.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 20, 2007)

ok then, i want in too


----------



## the nut (Jun 20, 2007)

Is anyone opposed to cbssportsline?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 20, 2007)

the nut said:


> Is anyone opposed to cbssportsline?



Me.

Absolute slowest load times, sometimes I couldn't access the page an hour before gametime and I was fucked. Interface is not very user friendly either. That was my big money league too. Never again. 

I think the easiest is Yahoo, and since we have newcomers to the game I would think that's our best bet.


----------



## the nut (Jun 20, 2007)

I used yahoo last year too, i have no problem with that. Yahoo is very simple and straight foward. I'll set it up and report back. 



Jodi said:


> $$ or no?



League will be free. At yahoo you can purchase stat tracker for about 10 bucks, which would be real time scores for the matchups. If you don't buy it you'll find out tuesday morn if you won. 


We can throw a little sig avi control in there if we want.


----------



## the nut (Jun 20, 2007)

I set the league up on yahoo, P.M. with your email addresses and I'll send out the invites tomorrow!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

Fantasy football (American - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

for others like me that didn't know what it was.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 20, 2007)

Yep in.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 20, 2007)

I like cbssportsline.  I used to that.  I never had a slow load time.


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jun 20, 2007)

im in


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 20, 2007)

am I too late?  I want in.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 20, 2007)

I want in as well.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 20, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I like cbssportsline.  I used to that.  I never had a slow load time.



Yahoo is 10 times easier. You'll like it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 20, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I never had a slow load time.



That's what she said.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 20, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> That's what she said.



I was waiting for that.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 20, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Can you be in more than one fantasy leagues?



If this happens it will be my 3rd.


----------



## Rubes (Jun 22, 2007)

any spots left?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 22, 2007)

Rubes said:


> any spots left?



I think so, PM the nut with your info.


----------



## the nut (Jun 24, 2007)

I sent out Invites to anyone who pm'd me or asked on this thread and has their email public. There's only twelve spots so it's first come first serve.

Joined....


nut
repro
double
little wing
kid b.b.

Invited....

dontstop
jodi
shiznit
iaindaniel
meatzatk
dale
rubes
pylon


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jun 24, 2007)

damnit

me me me me me me me


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 24, 2007)

Did I come too late?


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 24, 2007)

Looks like  it


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Looks like  it



just send nut a pm


----------



## the nut (Jun 24, 2007)

By the beard of Zues, who's whale's vagina?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2007)

the nut said:


> I sent out Invites to anyone who pm'd me or asked on this thread and has their email public. There's only twelve spots so it's first come first serve.
> 
> Joined....
> 
> ...


I already joined.  I'm the black widows


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 26, 2007)

the nut said:


> By the beard of Zues, who's whale's vagina?



You got him Toyota.  I wanted to be the Whale's Vagina Chargers, but it was too long.


----------



## the nut (Jun 26, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I already joined.  I'm the black widows



OK, I thought that was L.W.

I shoulda known,


----------



## the nut (Jun 26, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> You got him Toyota.  I wanted to be the Whale's Vagina Chargers, but it was too long.




Classic!


----------



## the nut (Jun 26, 2007)

3 spots left.... let me know if you didn't get an invite.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 2, 2007)

What is the date again?  How many people do we have in our league?  How are we determining draft order?  Who is bringing the beer?


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 2, 2007)

26 days till the draft


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 2, 2007)

too late to sign up?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah, she's full.


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 2, 2007)

Fuck!


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 2, 2007)

Don't tell me DontStop is in it.


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 3, 2007)

Damn saw this one too late, ah well...


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 7, 2007)

WR'ers are deep this year.


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 8, 2007)

As a caution everyone beware of the Madden Curse...be sure to check the cover before draft day. I thought it was BS then had Shaun Alexander holding my bench down all year.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 8, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> As a caution everyone beware of the Madden Curse...be sure to check the cover before draft day. I thought it was BS then had Shaun Alexander holding my bench down all year.



Reggie Bush maybe?


----------



## the nut (Aug 12, 2007)

vince young.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 27, 2007)

I just removed myself from this league because i don't think i will have time and i just recently had eye surgery so it's hard to see the screen so i'm not going to bother.

There is still one slot open so anybody can take over for me. Sorry for the last minute notice and have fun this year.


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 27, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> I just removed myself from this league because i don't think i will have time and i just recently had eye surgery so it's hard to see the screen so i'm not going to bother.
> 
> There is still one slot open so anybody can take over for me. Sorry for the last minute notice and have fun this year.



I'll do it for sure, where do I sign up!!!

I wanted to get in and was bummed I missed.


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 27, 2007)

the nut said:


> vince young.



It is indeed Vince Young.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 27, 2007)

The draft is tomorrow night people, get ready!


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok Shiznit sent me a PM with the info, thanks man. I'm Mr.Fantasy


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 28, 2007)

Everyone ready for the draft tonight????


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah I'll probably be in there. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## the nut (Aug 28, 2007)

I got a football boner!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 28, 2007)

Can't wait!!


----------



## the nut (Aug 28, 2007)

Hopefully we get a good turnout, auto-picks sucks!


----------



## the nut (Aug 28, 2007)

Draft order out, pylon sucks!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 28, 2007)

Lol. I'm happy with 4th, it could defintely be worse...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2007)

I missed it


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 28, 2007)

Should be interesting this year


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 29, 2007)

I was there until round 10 then my power went out....go figure!!

Looks like some good teams in there this year, enjoyed BSing with you all too, good group of people.

One thing I did forget to ask, is this the first year for an IM Fantasy league??


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 29, 2007)

Nope not the first year.

Fuck I missed it, my little guy was in the Hospital


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm not happy with my team at all. All my other leagues receptions get points, so I drafted that way. I should have paid more attention.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 29, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Fuck I missed it, my little guy was in the Hospital



He ok?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 29, 2007)

Been throwing up and not eating properly since Thursday.  Dehydrated.

Doing good now after the IV hookup.

Thanks


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 29, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Nope not the first year.
> 
> Fuck I missed it, my little guy was in the Hospital



Shit fuck football, is the little guy alright????


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 29, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Shit fuck football, is the little guy alright????



Doing good now.  Thanks

Man I really lucked out last overall pick


----------



## Pylon (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks to whomever is Bigss75 for the trade offer.  I completely forgot about the league, and may not have seen it had it not been for this message.  Thanks!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 31, 2007)

dont mention it


----------



## Uthinkso (Sep 1, 2007)

Speaking of trades this is a good time to bring this up. I'm always known for what I like to call "drunk trade". Its similar to that phone call you get when one your friends is out for a night on the town and starts to drunk dial. This often occurs after or during MNF, I will propose a rediculous trade in the hopes of catching you in a similar condition, and in a moment of weakness I win!!!

Former track record has yielded great success. Last year I offered Mike Furrey for Marvin Harrison and got it, Carson Palmer for Tom Brady and got it. 

Beware the drunk trade my friends, you have been warned.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 1, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Speaking of trades this is a good time to bring this up. I'm always known for what I like to call "drunk trade". Its similar to that phone call you get when one your friends is out for a night on the town and starts to drunk dial. This often occurs after or during MNF, I will propose a rediculous trade in the hopes of catching you in a similar condition, and in a moment of weakness I win!!!
> 
> Former track record has yielded great success. Last year I offered Mike Furrey for Marvin Harrison and got it, Carson Palmer for Tom Brady and got it.
> 
> Beware the drunk trade my friends, you have been warned.



Are you drunk?  Cause I will make a trade with you if you are


----------



## Uthinkso (Sep 1, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Are you drunk?  Cause I will make a trade with you if you are



No sir....let me know when you are though. So that I might propose a wonderful trade your way. Its even I swear.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2007)

Glad your son is ok Iain.

I missed it too, my team sucks


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Sep 1, 2007)

I missed it too

I must have had a bad pick...

who the hell took Peyton Manning?

I had him pre-ranked #1 and didn't get him damnit.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Sep 1, 2007)

Bigss75

damnit damnit


wow weird, you have a few players that I have on my fantasy franchise in Madden '08

Manning
Moss
Gates

and you have Chicago's defense, in which I am using the Bears team...


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2007)

yeah but I dont have a rb which usually gets you the most points


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Sep 3, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> yeah but I dont have a rb which usually gets you the most points



true, but it seems the NFL has more and more two tandem running back teams, which makes selection for fantasy drafts harder, if you don't get a top 5 give or take(Id lean more towards take) Running back, then you are getting someone who is going to split carries (yards and/or touchdowns)...

I dunno maybe Im wrong, but I think runningbacks are getting to be more over rated in fantasy play


also any time I have been able to get Manning he has been money, and I usually play in Yahoo leagues


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 3, 2007)

Simeon Rice just signed a 1 year deal with Denver. Good pickup for them. If he is in top form he is an absolute beast. I've been a huge Bucs fan forever so I've got to see him in his glory days. One of my favorite all-time Bucs. And I guess now he'll be sharing the field with his ex-teammate John Lynch. Their D should be nice.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 3, 2007)

Edge, Willie Parker, Marvin Harrison, Anquin Boldin, Matt Hasselbeck.  Damn I had a good draft.  I have to remember to get drunk before a draft.  I draft much better that way.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 4, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Edge, Willie Parker, Marvin Harrison, Anquin Boldin, Matt Hasselbeck.  Damn I had a good draft.  I have to remember to get drunk before a draft.  I draft much better that way.




Do you start picking players based on who you would want to bang?


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 4, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Do you start picking players based on who you would want to bang?



Are you saying my players are hot?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 4, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Are you saying my players are hot?



What does me thinking anyone is hot have to do with you wanting to bang players on your team?!

I think Elisha Cuthbert is hot.  You want to bang your fantasy players


----------



## Uthinkso (Sep 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> What does me thinking anyone is hot have to do with you wanting to bang players on your team?!
> 
> I think Elisha Cuthbert is hot.  You want to bang your fantasy players



Hmmmmmm...I clicked to reply but I truly am speechless.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> I dunno maybe Im wrong, but I think runningbacks are getting to be more over rated in fantasy play



Depends on the league. All my other leagues you get points for receptions. That makes RB's by far the best to have, followed by WR's. This league is more balanced, even the kickers are worth something here.


----------



## Uthinkso (Sep 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Depends on the league. All my other leagues you get points for receptions. That makes RB's by far the best to have, followed by WR's. This league is more balanced, even the kickers are worth something here.



All of my Yahoo leagues have been scored this way in the past.  Its always RB, WR, then QB as far as points earners are concerned. Then again when you have a team with piss poor offense like the Lions, their kicker Jayson Hanson has turned in 20pts in a game.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 5, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> All of my Yahoo leagues have been scored this way in the past.  Its always RB, WR, then QB as far as points earners are concerned. Then again when you have a team with piss poor offense like the Lions, their kicker Jayson Hanson has turned in 20pts in a game.




So you think my first overall QB selection of Joe Kitna was a poor one


----------



## Uthinkso (Sep 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> So you think my first overall QB selection of Joe Kitna was a poor one



Its actually Jon Kitna and yes that pick sucks.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> So you think my first overall QB selection of Joe Kitna was a poor one



That depends, was your choice based on performance or hotness?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 5, 2007)

neither.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 5, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Its actually Jon Kitna and yes that pick sucks.



Jon...Joe.  Does it really matter.  We could throw a Joe Kitna in there and get the same result


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 5, 2007)

Can everyone use their I-M names so we know who is who.  Or not.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Can everyone use their I-M names so we know who is who.  Or not.



I have no problem with changing mine.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 5, 2007)

I did.


----------



## Uthinkso (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll go change mine, good idea. 

Though you have to admit My Dixie Wrecked is a great name.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 6, 2007)

Marvin Harrison baby!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Jon...Joe.  Does it really matter.  We could throw a Joe Kitna in there and get the same result



Joe might actually perform better for your team....


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 8, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Marvin Harrison baby!


 
Good thing I've got Reggie.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 8, 2007)

Who's Reggie Harrison?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 9, 2007)

How about those PACKERS


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2007)

PATRIOTS!

That was one hell of a game


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 9, 2007)

MEh nobody cares about the Pats, everyone knows they are stacked. 

But the Pack winning is WOW!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 17, 2007)

2-0 just like the Packers baby!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 17, 2007)

My team sucks! Nice pick with Maurice Jones-Drew


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 23, 2007)

Why did I sit Kevin Curtis?


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 23, 2007)

Yahoo fantasy blows.  How do you see what who is currently winning?  Do you have to purchase that stat tracker?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 23, 2007)

It's on the league home page. You're kicking Iain's ass, even without Curtis in there.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 23, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> It's on the league home page. You're kicking Iain's ass, even without Curtis in there.



It says on my match up 0 - 0.  I think I have to get the stat tracker.


----------



## Uthinkso (Sep 24, 2007)

My two other leagues have the stat tracker and this one does not. I'm able to view both leagues that same. 

This my worst team by a long shot. Just terrible, in my other leagues I'm in the top five and have some damn good players.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 25, 2007)

So, I'm watching the game last night and see Deuce go out and think "Gosh, sure glad I don't have him."  Then reports start flowing around 11pm or so saying torn acl, out for the year.

About an hour later, Bigss75 sends me a trade proposal to send me the now hobbled RB for one of mine.  Classy, asshole.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL pretty funny.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 25, 2007)

Pylon said:


> So, I'm watching the game last night and see Deuce go out and think "Gosh, sure glad I don't have him."  Then reports start flowing around 11pm or so saying torn acl, out for the year.
> 
> About an hour later, Bigss75 sends me a trade proposal to send me the now hobbled RB for one of mine.  Classy, asshole.




I sent it when he left the game. Still not classy but then again its football


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is the real start of the season now. We'll get to balance our squads around all the byes coming up. Hope everyone chose their players wisely!!


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Jodi you out there? You have a player on a bye and you need to sub him out!!


----------



## Uthinkso (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm 2-1 in both of my other leagues, this one not so much.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> I'm 2-1 in both of my other leagues, this one not so much.



Do you realize you're not even playing a QB?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2007)

This sucks.  I've got Romo, Owens and the Dallas D...and they are playing my Rams today.  Gak!


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 30, 2007)

Pylon said:


> This sucks.  I've got Romo, Owens and the Dallas D...and they are playing my Rams today.  Gak!



Bet you're happy now.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 1, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Bet you're happy now.



I'm not.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Jodi you out there? You have a player on a bye and you need to sub him out!!



Thanks,  I was on vacation.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Thanks,  I was on vacation.



Me and my big mouth, you beat me by one point on the very last drive of the game.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a wide receiver out too and I didn't know until it was too late.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I had a wide receiver out too and I didn't know until it was too late.




Well I had a shit team, and I knew it at the beginning of the season


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I had a wide receiver out too and I didn't know until it was too late.



You had a full roster come game time somehow although Andre Johnson didn't score any points. Damn TJ Houshmandzadeh!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh did I?  I missed it while I was traveling and I haven't really looked into it all yet.  The only thing I've done is change around players for next week so I don't get caught in that again.

Being a Pat's fan, it stink when I have players playing the Pat's because I want the Pat's to win but at the same time, I don't want to lose lol.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Oh did I?  I missed it while I was traveling and I haven't really looked into it all yet.  The only thing I've done is change around players for next week so I don't get caught in that again.
> 
> Being a Pat's fan, it stink when I have players playing the Pat's because I want the Pat's to win but at the same time, I don't want to lose lol.



I was playing a Randy Moss fantasy team and kept rooting for Welker and Stallworth to make some catches since I have them.  I missed Randy by 1 pick thinking no one would pick him.  Oh well, I'd rather be looking at watching the Pats on February 3rd than winning a free fantasy league.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> I was playing a Randy Moss fantasy team and kept rooting for Welker and Stallworth to make some catches since I have them.  I missed Randy by 1 pick thinking no one would pick him.  Oh well, I'd rather be looking at watching the Pats on February 3rd than winning a free fantasy league.


Number 1 WR and you must be kicking your ass now 

Of course! I'd rather see the Pat's win than anything else


----------



## Uthinkso (Oct 4, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Well I had a shit team, and I knew it at the beginning of the season



No No....I have a shit team! 0-4


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 3, 2007)

Well I did awful this year.  This was my 3rd league.  Way to many.  I'm only doing one next year and maybe this one if its still around.  Who is in the playoffs?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2007)

only pylons playa's are guarenteed a spot right now.

I need a small miracle to get a spot.  Should beat fatcats after tonite.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 3, 2007)

How does the tiebreaker work, points?  God I hope not.


----------



## Uthinkso (Dec 3, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> How does the tiebreaker work, points?  God I hope not.




Yes if two players have identical records it would go to total points next.

I agree wwith Doublebase 100%. I have my regular league where I am 5-6-1, my work league where I am 8-4-0 and then this league where I am 1-11-0. It wasn't the time it took to stay on top of the teams, it was coordinating drafts for me. I had a draft conflict and seeing as the other league is for money it was a no brainer.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Yes if two players have identical records it would go to total points next.
> 
> I agree wwith Doublebase 100%. I have my regular league where I am 5-6-1, my work league where I am 8-4-0 and then this league where I am 1-11-0. It wasn't the time it took to stay on top of the teams, it was coordinating drafts for me. I had a draft conflict and seeing as the other league is for money it was a no brainer.



WAAAAHHHH

I got 12th overall pick and had the computer make my picks


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2007)

How did I miss the playoffs?  Black Widows and I were tied thru last week and I won and he lost this past week.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 11, 2007)

its changed. it didnt have the w in yet


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> How did I miss the playoffs?  Black Widows and I were tied thru last week and I won and he lost this past week.


LOL since when is Black Widow a he?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2007)

Jodi said:


> LOL since when is Black Widow a he?



I should have known the cheater was a woman.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> How did I miss the playoffs?  Black Widows and I were tied thru last week and I won and he lost this past week.



I have a funny feeling you are going to be pissed Westbrook didn't score that touchdown at the end of the game.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I have a funny feeling you are going to be pissed Westbrook didn't score that touchdown at the end of the game.



Turns out I was.  Heads up play though, although it must suck to have so little confidence in your defense that you would need to do that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I have a funny feeling you are going to be pissed Westbrook didn't score that touchdown at the end of the game.



The team who had Brian Westbrook and was the clear favorite in his match-up lost 64 to 63.  I keep telling him, "not only did I want you to lose, but Jon Runyan and Brian Westbrook hate you too."


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 18, 2007)

What are you talking about, I have Westbrook and should have been killed, but lost by 4 because Philly is allergic to offense.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 18, 2007)

Welp, looks like the final is set. 

Me vs. Pylon.

Good luck Pylon.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 18, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> What are you talking about, I have Westbrook and should have been killed, but lost by 4 because Philly is allergic to offense.



Different fantasy league...

You would have won had Westbrook gotten into the end zone from the sounds of it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Different fantasy league...
> 
> You would have won had Westbrook gotten into the end zone from the sounds of it.



Yeah, fucking douche bag that guy is.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 27, 2007)

I win.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 28, 2007)

Good Job Repro, Pylon was steam rolling everyone all season, my team completely crapped out come playoff time.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats, paper champ.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 29, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Good Job Repro, Pylon was steam rolling everyone all season, my team completely crapped out come playoff time.



Yeah he was. I handed him his first loss, and his last.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats.  I've learned my lesson about relying on Cowboys for anything.

Of course, I can't be too upset about my season, considering I didn't even remember about the league until right before week 1.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Congrats.  I've learned my lesson about relying on Cowboys for anything.
> 
> Of course, I can't be too upset about my season, considering I didn't even remember about the league until right before week 1.




Thanks man. 

Yeah, you did great. This is my 4th year of fantasy football and I learned the hard way not to rely on 2 big names on the same team, especially a QB-WR combo. If one has a bad day, chances are both of them will. 

I thought my season was toast when Larry Johnson, Adrian Peterson, and Laveranues Coles all got injured in a matter of 2 weeks but Derek Anderson turned out to be my pick-up of the season. Good stuff.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah were a little late this year.  Anyone gonna get this shit organized this year for another IM fantasy football '08


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 13, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah were a little late this year.  Anyone gonna get this shit organized this year for another IM fantasy football '08



I'll take care of it tonight. Anyone object to using Yahoo again?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 13, 2008)

Nope sounds good.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 13, 2008)

I want in.  Set it up!!
I got a league of 14 guys I used to work with in yahoo and I get first pick this sunday. Who to choose???????


----------



## the nut (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll just continue it off last years, so it keeps lifetime stats. Is everyone in again?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 14, 2008)

the nut said:


> I'll just continue it off last years, so it keeps lifetime stats. Is everyone in again?



Shit, where the hell have you been? I started another one last night actually, there's another thread on it.


----------

